

Slide Rulers Rule - proee
http://www.eeweb.com/rtz/slide-rulers-rule

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2250858>

~~~
proee
Thanks for pointing this out. My thought is that the system handles relevant
vs irrelevant content.

We certainly get a good number of people reading our strip from our HN posts.
The majority of posts submitted to HN don't get voted up or commented on -
does this mean they are not good posts?

Our comic is for a technical audience so we're submitting this to a technical
audience.

Also, how many of the posts on the front page of HN are gamed?

Regards...

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I started to reply in detail, but it all just started to sound like I was
attacking you, and that's not my intention. I've just observed that it feels
like you're spamming the site with stuff that almost never gets upvoted, and
hence feels like it's just not a good fit for this crowd.

But hey, that's your call, and I was just hoping to let you know what
impression you're giving.

~~~
proee
I appreciate the sincere reply.

1.) We try to pick out the most relevant content from our community, but of
course that is subjective. My thought is that the system and community decide
the best content. I wish there were "downvotes" for our posts so we have an
indicator of the value of our content. Your comment is certainly a valid
"downvote" in my book, so great feedback.

2.) We are a desert Island in the sky, so getting some leads in through the HN
Community and finding the correct demographic is important for us.

This is the first comment from HN I've read regarding our content falling
under such classification.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes

      > I wish there were "downvotes" for our posts so
      > we have an indicator of the value of our content. 
    

Do you not find it relevant that you get pretty much no comments at all?

But basically, my observation is this: Your material might be great for some
audiences, but you get no upvotes, and no comments. Perhaps for thie HN
audience you need to adjust your content to increase the positive effect you
get.

And good luck with whatever you try.

~~~
proee
One test I've used to check relevancy is to follow our posts on twitter. A lot
of our posts are aggregated on various HN twitter feeds. Some, more than
others. I've been using this to determine the quality of the post and
understand what various HN tweeters find valuable.

There's so many great posts on HN that get zero comments or up-votes. I'm
convinced there are a small number of posts that get enough momentum from a
very select group of voters, and once these posts are "blessed" so-to-speak,
they then get some frontpage exposure - which gets them to some valid
threshold allowing the community give it further boosting.

